# VZW rep says 12/7



## jdefe (Nov 5, 2011)

Please excuse the confusion, I apparently typed my initial question into the box I was supposed to type my name into. Im sure this could be incorrect, but figured I'd share. Sorry again for the confusion when reading..lol


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

First, I did the same thing with the Name/Chatbox when I was talking to them, so don't feel bad. It was a poorly designed chat app.

Next, my GNex's mic broke this weekend and I wanted to wait until the Note II came out and simply upgrade. The rep in store told me 11/27 is preorder online, and 11/29 the Note II should be in stores,

Take what reps say with a grain of salt. They can be misinformed, or launch dates can slip at a corporate level.


----------



## bophead (Dec 24, 2011)

11/29 is what I was told too. They said they had them in stock. Just a waiting.

on another note, there was a 25% discount for the smart dock online


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

My preorder shipped today. Delivery on the 29th.

\sent from my phone using tapacrap/


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if they simply missed a '1' at the beginning of it.


----------

